
Comma.ai's George Hotz: “Computers don't get drunk” - giacaglia
https://www.acast.com/dannyinthevalley/comma.aisgeorgehotz-computersdontdrinkanddrive?seek=0&autoplay=true
======
mtgx
People don't get hacked, though.

~~~
FroshKiller
Mitnick would disagree.

